# Getting a new publisher?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 9, 2012)

I have always wondered about this:

Let's say a company publishes your book but it doesn't do well. In fact, the company will not publish the rest of the series. Since they own some rights to the first novel, can you get another company to publish the second one?

Just curious


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 9, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I have always wondered about this:
> 
> Let's say a company publishes your book but it doesn't do well. In fact, the company will not publish the rest of the series. Since they own some rights to the first novel, can you get another company to publish the second one?
> 
> Just curious



Depends on your contract. In my view, you certainly want to negotiate provisions that dictate what happens to the rights if the book isn't selling for some reason.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 9, 2012)

As Steerpike indicated. The wording of the contract dictates what options are available for the next book(s) in a series if the publisher isn't interested in the next novel in a series.

Another thing to consider, however, is that if the first novel didn't do well enough to interest the first publisher in putting out the second, a second publisher is likely going to be heistant to take the series on, and in some cases, the author's other works.


----------



## zizban (Jan 9, 2012)

You need to make sure your contract with the publisher has a strong reversion clause, one that clearly lays out when your book is declared out of print and the rights revert back to you. This could be sales figures (Less than x copies sold for two quarters) or a period of time. If you get the rights reverted back to you, you can shop the book with another publisher.


----------

